

Show HN: I made a Catch-Phrase-Like word guessing game for Android, WordLord - BVB
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.cmu.sv.bboyko.wordlord_demo

======
BVB
Since there was a similar post here today, here goes:

WordLord was my project for a Smartphone Development course at my university.
I ended up polishing the application enough for my liking and actually
releasing the game on Google Play. I wrote blog posts for each week of
development that outline some of the decisions I made while working on the
project. The first post is here:
[http://aleakymemory.blogspot.com/2012/05/smartphone-
developm...](http://aleakymemory.blogspot.com/2012/05/smartphone-
development.html)

The link is to the demo version of the game. There is also a full version (
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.cmu.sv.bbo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.cmu.sv.bboyko.wordlord)
), which allows users to add their own words by simply placing a text file in
a specific folder on their Android device.

